

Ask HN: How to disable the microphone on your Mac - ladino

You can simply mute your microphone with Audio-MIDI-Setup.app on Mac OS.<p>Nevertheless when you start Skype it automatically reactives the microphone.<p>Who has the best solution to disable a MacBooks Mic? Best solution would be a hardware switch ;)
======
Dirty-flow
[http://apple.stackexchange.com/q/73190/24026](http://apple.stackexchange.com/q/73190/24026)
but I don't know if this will be the best solution

------
Mustafabei
Also pade 120 of this Pdf is reported to work

[http://images.apple.com/support/security/guides/docs/Leopard...](http://images.apple.com/support/security/guides/docs/Leopard_Security_Config_2nd_Ed.pdf)

------
Mustafabei
I don't know if it's worth 2.99 but this will absolve your ailments I believe.

[http://mac.softpedia.com/get/System-
Utilities/iMute.shtml](http://mac.softpedia.com/get/System-
Utilities/iMute.shtml)

